

If not for Apple, Siri would have been preinstalled on every Droid - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/23/3906606/siri-was-going-to-be-preinstalled-on-all-verizon-android-smartphones

======
megablast
So, only if you buy a phone from Verizon.

